# XH won't give up.



## Love And Light (Jan 21, 2013)

My XH and I have been divorced over six months now and he still won't let it go! I offered MC during separation and he would not partake, insisted we file the D, we did, then he regretted it. Now he is constantly bashing me and my SO to anyone who will listen. It has become out of hand with him making false accusations some could be damaging to someone's reputation or career. He is obviously hurt but is only embarrassing himself. I feel my SO and I have both been very patient and tolerant. How much of this should we take until we take legal action? Has anyone else had to deal with such childish behavior?


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

A few questions:

1. Do you have children? If you do have children, are they around said "SO"?

2. How long exactly have you been divorced? and you already have a "SO"?

3. You feel as though your SO and you have been patient and tolerant, but, yet you already have a SO 6 months after divorcing. Not saying your wrong in that, just looking at it from a different point of view.

4. If kids aren't involved, you defintely have a gripe. If kids are, it just depends. If he, as the father, feels you are placing your kids in a situation that is outside of how you agreed to bring them up, then he might be legitimate in his concerns.

5. Let it go. Things will calm down with time. Control your actions and do the right thing. Let karma do the rest.


----------



## Love And Light (Jan 21, 2013)

1. No children. 

2. Yes divorced officially 6 months. We were separated for almost a full year prior to divorce being filed. 

3. He has dated a handful of women since our separation and divorce.


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

So, no kids, he's dated, you've dated, etc.........

I guess my response is to let it go. It will die down. If you sue him, that is going to costs plenty of money. Some people you have to just let sink themselves. People aren't stupid. They see someone's actions for what they are. Him bashing you most definitely affects other's perceptions of him. So, let him hang himself. 

You can't control it, so don't stress over it.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

I agree. Like a child, he's looking for a reaction and best course of action is to give him no reaction..just as you would do with a child who is having a tantrum. It'll piss him off the most and eventually he'll stop. 

You could sue him but that'll just fire him up and mess you up. Just block him best you can from email, texts and if anyone brings him up just say "yeah, he's got issues". If people see you don't care they will drop it too or at least stop talking about him to you. 

Life just sucks that way.


----------

